# Any reviews on the Equilizer treestands?



## Reinke89 (Dec 9, 2008)

get the api alumi-tech


----------



## Lance Wolken (Jan 18, 2008)

2nd API bow hunter:thumbs_up


----------



## 20x (Mar 10, 2009)

i have an eqilizer and like it but spend a little more and get the sling seat the stock seat can be a bit noisy when you move it to the back of the stand i also have an older api and like it both are good stands but its tuff to beat the leveling system on the equalizer


----------



## archer4family (Nov 12, 2007)

*Equalizer*

Thanks for the advice guys. I am looking into API alumi tech. I have an old summit and the seat is the best and most comfortable.


----------



## ghenghis (Dec 22, 2006)

haven't tried the API's, but the equalizer is the best climber I've ever used.

In addition to being well made and adjustable as you climb a tree, the two sections lock onto the tree like they are nailed on - once you tighten the two straps between the two sections. 

The best way to do that is to level the bottom half, pull the section straps hand tight, then slowly crank the upper half level, thereby tightening the straps using the crank mechanism.

I've got three other climbers in the garage, gathering dust, because the Equalizer is the only climber that I use now.


----------

